# H: Gk army W Nids / somthing else or Old MTG cards IE alpha ect



## BrotherStern (Mar 13, 2012)

*H: Gk army Cheap! W: $$$*

Here is the Deal i am not looking to trade anymore! i need money in the worst way possible so anything listed is 50% off retail will sell in bulk for cheap just PM me if interested no reasonable offers refused! 

3 Dreadknights 2 partially assembled and painted 1 NIB 
25 GK terminators 10 metal 15 plastic- 10 NIB 5 assembled and partially painted
40 PAGK 5 or 6 metal ones the rest plastic in various stages of assembly and paint 
2 Fine cast Draigos both primed
1 Corteaz partially painted
1 metal Stern painted
1 vind assassin painted
1 inq bolter power sword primed
Current GK codex as well good condition


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Any interest in AOBR Orks?


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

BrotherStern said:


> here is what i have up for trade my wants are not much but they include New Tyranids ( new meaning the new ones that where just released ) im open to other armys as well 40k or Fantasy please don't pm offering me Space marines or anything that involves them IE SoB,BA, IG ect , Another thing that would catch my attention is old MTG cards Alpha , the dark ice age ect new cards are fine but would prefer alpha and other old blocks ( lands p9 cards ect are mainly what im after maybe some recalls and stuff)
> 
> 3 Dreadknights 2 partially assembled and painted 1 NIB
> 25 GK terminators 10 metal 15 plastic- 10 NIB 5 assembled and partially painted
> ...


Lol you would be very very lucky to get alpha edition cards. P9 graded retails for about £400 ranging into the thousands . I doubt anyone with good condition ones would want to trade. 

Good luck though  !


----------



## BrotherStern (Mar 13, 2012)

Well had some one PMed me about some i would have added cash to but hey , and as far as price of alpha cards you can get them pretty cheap here in the the states i payed i think 150 for a recall and around 300$ for a mox jet , they where both graded at a 6.7 so they can be found cheap and 6.7 grade is not to terrible its no 10 but still.




LTP said:


> Lol you would be very very lucky to get alpha edition cards. P9 graded retails for about £400 ranging into the thousands . I doubt anyone with good condition ones would want to trade.
> 
> Good luck though  !


----------

